# Orthodontist in Limerick - Recommendation



## DACMAN (7 Mar 2007)

Hi,
My 12 y.o. Twins need  Braces, anyone got first hand recommendation for an orthodontist  based around the Limerick region

Many Thanks

DACMAN


----------



## Pee (7 Mar 2007)

We used Ted McNamara, Eastgate Hse, Locke Quay, Limerick for our first child, we are getting the 2nd done through the Health Board.

Some people recommend one in Mallow  as he is supposed to be cheaper but we felt whatever savings could be made would be lost in travel time.


----------



## DrMoriarty (7 Mar 2007)

I can second the recommendation for Ted McNamara. Our two eldest went to him a couple of years ago, and the attention and follow-up aftercare was great. Nice man, too.


----------



## kilteragh (12 Mar 2007)

Fully agree with the Ted McNamara comments. He did my brace 23 years ago


----------



## leex (16 Mar 2007)

Used this lady maybe 15 years ago - no problems. Would recommend.

Dr Collins, Muriel


6 Silverbirch Grove Dooradoyle Road
Co. Limerick Limerick  IRELAND


----------

